# shea not change the conditioning factor



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Why does shea not change the conditioning factor when run through soap calc. I have some grainy shea I want to use up. No matter how I much I increase the shea percentage it does not significantly increase the conditioning numbers on soap calc.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It would depend on what you are replacing with it. Compare shea by itself with whatever that is by itself. If they are similar, you won't see much of a change.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Stacey what does conditioning mean in a wash off product?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I have some shea that has a grainy texture. It eventually will melt down and feels nice once it is rubbed in on skin. I thought I would try to make a shea heavy bar with some cocoa, shea, coconut and palm just to use it up. I was surprised that the percentage of shea did not add to the conditioning level. OR maybe I just need to drop the coconut level?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Vicki,
I wasn't referring to that. I was referring to the numbers that you get if you run everything through soapcalc. Some people like to have the numbers at certain levels or want to adjust the numbers to certain levels, or whathaveyou. She asked a question about why it didn't change those numbers to add more shea and I was giving one possible explanation. 

But as for the numbers, you right, it might not make that much of a difference in something like soap. But then, I haven't made two otherwise identical soaps, one with high conditioning numbers, and one with low, in order to compare how they feel on my skin. I just know that I like my soaps very much.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I knew what you were referring to  other than a few key components really know anybody who thinks all them numbers on that site mean much of anything??? I know what moisturizing is, bubbles, a hard bar...but conditioning? What does that even mean to your skin and how is it achieved.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Since "conditioning" is an option but moisturizing isn't, and if "cleansing" goes up when "conditioning" goes down (and vice versa) I would bet that "conditioning" is probably the equivalent of "moisturizing."


----------

